# cable to connect my microsoft surface pro tablet to my laptop



## freebird_9924 (Jan 3, 2014)

i want to transffer some files from microsoft suface pro from my mlaptop..
how can i do that without pendrive or harddisk, any direct & fastest way for connectivity ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2014)

USB to ethernet is about the only option unless you do wireless transfer


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 3, 2014)

Do these surface pro's come with a lan port by any chance? If it does one thing you could do is this.
Connect to pro to a lan port on your router then download teamviewr for the surface pro if that is possible and also download it on your laptop.

Once done use teamviewer to connect the pro to laptop using the file transfer option and this should then send the files right over the routers lan ports.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 3, 2014)

It has a full size USB 3.0 port, couldn't you use a male to male USB cable?


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 3, 2014)

I guess my idea with teamviewer might also work the same way over wireless as long as the laptop and surface pro treat the wireless the same way as it does when using the router as a hub between 2 devices.

I used to use the router method a lot when i needed to transfer data between 2 pc's but have never tryed wireless as never had a need for wireless myself.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have wireless router. can u tell me fastest method? or like someone said, direct USB to USB works?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2014)

the easy thing is bluetooth, just pairing both and done
you can send anything


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2014)

direct USB might work, if it has a standard female USB port. male to male will not work.


normally you'd set up file sharing on the windows PC and transfer that way, just like on any windows machine.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mussels said:


> direct USB might work, if it has a standard female USB port. male to male will not work.
> 
> 
> normally you'd set up file sharing on the windows PC and transfer that way, just like on any windows machine.



thanks but which is fastest method?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2014)

freebird_9924 said:


> thanks but which is fastest method?



fastest to set up? fastest to use once? fastest to use daily?

i use my android tablets and phones over wifi daily, find it a lot easier than finding a cable, connecting it, making sure drivers are installed, etc. from what i know surface pro are windows 8 touchscreen laptops, so unless its an added feature i'm not aware of you cant just USB it to another PC for file transfer. networking is the only way to go.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Jan 5, 2014)

I mean fastest to transfer. I have wireless router & WiFi in, bluetooth my laptop & tablet both.. if u suggest any cable I m ready to buy it too. but I need fastest & easy trasffer rate. thx


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2014)

freebird_9924 said:


> I mean fastest to transfer. I have wireless router & WiFi in, bluetooth my laptop & tablet both.. if u suggest any cable I m ready to buy it too. but I need fastest & easy trasffer rate. thx



*if* usb works - and i have no reason to believe it does - it would be fastest *if* your tablet only has 100Mb ethernet, or wifi N 150. i cant really answer that without actually knowing what speeds the device is capable of - and thats upto you to test out.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 5, 2014)

The best thing to do would be set it up on your network, the Pro is a full windows machine, so you'd share files just like any other PC to PC.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sinzia said:


> The best thing to do would be set it up on your network, the Pro is a full windows machine, so you'd share files just like any other PC to PC.


but its very slow isn't it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 5, 2014)

Does this Tablet not have a USB charging cable?
That is all I ever used for phones and tablets, it is speedy enough.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 5, 2014)

freebird_9924 said:


> but its very slow isn't it?


its as fast as your connection, chances are it'll be fast enough.


sneekypeet said:


> Does this Tablet not have a USB charging cable?
> That is all I ever used for phones and tablets, it is speedy enough.


It's a Pro, not a tablet, its a full X86 ultrabook without a keyboard.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2014)

yeah so what i said above is correct, its just a portable windows machine. he's asking how to connect two laptops basically.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 5, 2014)

Mussels said:


> yeah so what i said above is correct, its just a portable windows machine. he's asking how to connect two laptops basically.


Exactly.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sinzia said:


> its as fast as your connection, chances are it'll be fast enough.
> 
> It's a Pro, not a tablet, its a full X86 ultrabook without a keyboard.


k. will try it. can u guide me how to do it?


----------

